# Rear Seat Pet Cover for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information visit:*
https://evannex.com/products/rear-seat-pet-cover-for-tesla-model-3

Next to members of your family, your pet just might be the most important passenger in your Tesla Model 3. Most pets ride in the rear seat, and that can lead to scratches, stains, fur, and other problems that you want to avoid. We custom-designed the EVANNEX Rear Seat Pet Cover to help you protect your Model 3 rear seat from damage and stains. Our Pet Cover takes less than a minute to install and even less time to remove. It folds into a compact form and can be stored in either the frunk or the trunk well. Finally, the Pet Cover can also be used to protect your rear seat when you're transporting anything that might damage seat.

*GALLERY*​




































​
*For more information visit:*
https://evannex.com/products/rear-seat-pet-cover-for-tesla-model-3


----------

